# New recruits being offered better pay



## Diablo (29 Apr 2010)

Hi guys, first post here but have been a regular reader.

I am looking for some advice, Currently working in a company in the IFSC, as with everyone the current pay freeze has been in effect and I have come to terms with it. Working here 3 years, promoted last year and getting the 2nd highest grade in the appraisal process. still no financial reward and I am still on the salary from when I joined the company.

It has just come to my attention that the company are looking externally for staff and they are looking to recruit more staff for the role i currently hold, however the starting salary is almost 11k more that what I am on at the moment.

I am working way above my paygrade and not happy about it, is there anything I can do? I will raisee my concern to my manager but it is unlikely to be persued much further...

Any help or advice is appreciated.

Thanks
D


----------



## elcato (29 Apr 2010)

I have updated your post title - please be a bit more informative on it in future as it helps to get better replies.


----------



## TLC (29 Apr 2010)

I was in a similar situation a few years ago - what I did was apply for the new job - it worked, I got my pay increase.  When my manager asked me what I was doing applying for a job I already did, I said that obviously there must be some difference due to the difference in pay scales.  Worth a try anyway?


----------



## Diablo (29 Apr 2010)

Thanks Elcato, 

Thanks TLC, I will apply for this but should I also raise my concern?


----------



## dubrov (29 Apr 2010)

I think it isn't that uncommon. Obviously management feel they need to pay more to fill the role now than they did when they hired you.

You could have a chat with them to see if it makes a difference.

Otherwise, you could always have a look around for a new job. Chances are other companies are offereing €11k more for similar roles


----------



## Diablo (29 Apr 2010)

Thats what i thought, obviously they dont HAVE to match the salary, seeing as I am already doing the job for less money. So therefore if they said no they werent matching it, my only option would be to move employer..


----------



## Boyd (29 Apr 2010)

IMO it could become a rather demoralising situation though especially if you could be working each day with that person, knowing you are working just as hard as them but on way less cash.....I think its worth mentioning/applying for it as already mentioned


----------



## TLC (30 Apr 2010)

Diablo said:


> Thanks Elcato,
> 
> Thanks TLC, I will apply for this but should I also raise my concern?


I would apply for the job - let my manager know I'm applying (say as a matter of courtesy) & see what happens - you've nothing to lose really. Best of luck & hope it goes well


----------



## Diablo (4 May 2010)

well, not very productive at all. Asked if I could apply for that position and HR informed me that I already have that position so my application would not be considered. 

When questioned they advised that i should not be concerned with the level of pay as I have the opportunity to build on my own reputation and am therefore more likely to be successful in applying for promotions etc. If it is money I am interested in then i should leave this company and seek employment elsewhere.

To be honest I feel thoroughly let down and betrayed, I have worked hard and been loyal to this company when many others have not. This company have no morals and simply do not care about their employees, regardless of any initiatives they make have. "voice of the employee" surveys etc.

I guess I have no other option but to start looking elsewhere.


----------



## Seagull (4 May 2010)

Ask them what happens if you resign and then apply for the position. They'd have a hard time arguing you're not the best candidate for the position.


----------



## Complainer (4 May 2010)

Have you brought it up with your line manager, who may have more of a vested interest in keeping you around as a good employee? If others are affected, they might like to raise the issue as well.


----------



## z107 (4 May 2010)

> When questioned they advised that i should not be concerned with the level of pay as I have the opportunity to build on my own reputation and am therefore more likely to be successful in applying for promotions etc. If it is money I am interested in then i should leave this company and seek employment elsewhere.


Lol! What else would you be interested in other than the money?

I would suggest sending your CV out to a few companies and see what happens. You're never going to be happy working where you are now.


----------



## Diablo (4 May 2010)

I had raised this to both my line manager and her line manager also, that is how the discussion with HR came about. I was not there personally but my line manager was. We get on well but I was advised that both senior managment and senior HR officials were not really concerned with the situation.

Both myself and others in this position are not eligable to apply for this position end of, we have been told. It has just been laid out to us that we are with the company to reach our career goals, that is all we should be concerned with.

My next question is, at what would our salary reflect the work we are doing because its not at the moment and even if we were to be promoted we would not be given the appropriate salary.

Unfortunately, it seems, our only option is to leave.


----------



## Complainer (4 May 2010)

Does seem strange - it seems like either they want to get rid of you, or they are confident that you won't get another job in the current market. How did your last performance review work out? It would generally be unlikely that they would be happy to lose a good staff member, as the cost of finding/recruiting/training in new staff, along with the risk of picking a dud, would far outweigh the cost of retaining the existing staff member. Is there someone that you can have a frank, off-the-record discussion with, along the lines of 'So you really do want me to go - right?'.


----------



## z107 (4 May 2010)

> My next question is, at what would our salary reflect the work we are doing because its not at the moment and even if we were to be promoted we would not be given the appropriate salary.


Your salary is the lowest rate that they can pay you and still get a good quality of work. Why should they pay you any more than that?
The first priority of your company is to make money.


----------



## Complainer (4 May 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Why should they pay you any more than that?


Because you will leave, and they will have to pay the new guy more, and spend time recruiting and training him in.


----------



## z107 (4 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Because you will leave, and they will have to pay the new guy more, and spend time recruiting and training him in.



Then it's no longer the lowest rate they can pay!


----------



## Diablo (4 May 2010)

Firstly, I dont think its a personal thing. It is not me specifically that they have singled out, there are a number of staff on the same paygrade as myself. I guess if they bow down to one, they must provide the same to us all, possibly 11 individuals.

Now that this situation has come out I think they realise they have a problem on thier hands. Hence the ultimatum that was suggested..

Also, I got a 2 in the last review ( 1 being the highest).

Im sure if I named the Company people would have more information/ stories, but i wont,. I have to say, My previous company was bought out by the current company and at the time all i heard was bad things but gave the benefit of the doubt, now I can see sense in what i was told previously. 
Maybe i just have the hump now...


----------



## TLC (5 May 2010)

You are entitled to have the "hump" who wouldn't?  But maybe as they now know about the problem maybe they will address it in a proper manner - I hope so.  Best of luck & hold tough!


----------



## BONDGIRL (6 May 2010)

What I dont understand is, why they are paying 11k more? Surely they could get new peolpe on lower pay then that, as it is a employers market out there! 
I feel gutted for you, as its very very unfair.  I wish you well and hope you get a  better job. You will as well. I got made redundant in Nov and I just got a new job ,location is 15min from house and well that is priceless in my eyes, money is good and people are very nice.. I am sorted, well for 6 mths anyway as its contract but when I got let go I thought I would never get a job again and this is better!!!


----------



## csirl (6 May 2010)

> Both myself and others in this position are not eligable to apply for this position end of, we have been told. It has just been laid out to us that we are with the company to reach our career goals, that is all we should be concerned with.


 
Why are you not eligible to apply? Are they seeking staff with more experience than you have or with more qualifications? If a job is publically advertised, any qualified member of the public is entitled to fair treatment. While it might appear that the new staff are doing the same job as you, it would be worth checking the requirements for the new candidates and seeing if they are looking for more experienced/qualified people. If they are, they are justified in offering higher salaries etc.


----------



## Diablo (6 May 2010)

HR have advised that the recruitment company took the liberty of posting up the salaries. They advised we are not eligable to apply as we already hold the position on offer.

To be honest this is all falling on deaf ears...


----------



## dubrov (6 May 2010)

Sounds like the agent made a huge mistake posting up the new salaries. I'm suprised the company didn't drop them instantly.

In general it is an employers market but not is all areas. I'm sure the €11k extra reflects the price that the company needs to pay to fill the position with a suitably qualified candidate.

Chances are that if you look aound you will find a similar salary out there.

Most likely, if you get offered a new job and hand in your notice, they will offer you the bump in salary. Even if they do, the whole situation would leave a bad taste in my mouth and I would get out of there anyway.


----------



## JoeRoberts (23 May 2010)

There is only one way to rid yourself of this issue.

Seek a new job and then you hand in your notice. If they offer you 11k more to stay then you can take it or still move to the new job. If they don't offer it to you, then it appears that irrespective of your performance assessments they don't rate you the way that you think they do.


----------



## Bronco Lane (25 May 2010)

Are you sure that the Terms and Conditions for the new recruits are the same as yours? You are permanent, the new recruits may be on a contract. Are you on a pay scale, are they? How about pension etc?


----------



## sue_flaherty (25 May 2010)

If this company is in the IFSC would assume it is some type of bank - thought in the present time Banks were cutting or freezing pay not trying to pay more!!


----------



## Diablo (30 Jun 2010)

Not been on here for a while, but good news to report. After spending many weeks frustrated and worn out argueing, debating and stating my my case they came back and got approval to give me the payrise.

I'd like to say it was easy but it wasnt, thanks to all for your replies, if anyone else is in the same situation just fight your corner (if your right that is  ) thye matched the salary on offer and acknowledged it was a mistake on the agencies part. 

On the up side i had gone out and applied for other positions elsewhere so I now have an interview lined up plus the raise.. light at the end of the dark tunnel.

It seems in the industry business is picking up again, there are a number roles becoming available across the banks in city so just keep looking!


----------

